# Standalone GPS vs. Phone GPS



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys. I was just approved to drive today! I believe I have a pretty good idea on what to expect for the most part from reading everything. One question:

Does the iPhone Uber App provide a way to map the destination straight from the driving app? Would you suggest using Google Maps, Waze, or another standalone GPS?

Steve


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Mines better.....


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I personally use Google Maps. I had a Garman many years ago, and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

There is navigation built into the driver app, but it is absolute rubbish. Use a smartphone with Google Maps or Waze, or a quality standalone GPS.


----------

